# Omega Constellation cal.564



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Hi all,

Got another Omega on the horizon. Done my research this time and have spotted two points that are concerning me. Its an ebay seller, seems to have good feedback.

He is pretty honest with his stock, mentions if there are any re-dials etc. So here it is, looks pretty good. Hands are the same with others I have found. One issue I have is the 12 marker, others are just a single not a double....










Also, the image of the movement. My concern here is that I cant see any evidence of the text 'Adjusted to five (5) positions and temperature'....










Will look forward to all of your responses.

Thanks!!!


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

And also what are your thoughts on this???

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-OMEGA-Seamaster-K14YG-Solid-Gold-cal-471-Automatic-Mens-Watch-394497/253515888411?hash=item3b06b9771b:g:3jQAAOSwT2Natavd

The dial looks too clean personally, think its a re-dial. Also the seller is in Japan so I will have to pay import duty from this one!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

It would suggest to me its a 565 or similar auto work put onto a 564? also not sure if its the picture but the were pattern pin the weight suggests the post for the auto weight is worn and its been rubbing on the case back


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Looking at the pic of the face, I have a gut feeling that something is not quite right!

Do the case movement and dial match?


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Thomasr said:


> It would suggest to me its a 565 or similar auto work put onto a 564? also not sure if its the picture but the were pattern pin the weight suggests the post for the auto weight is worn and its been rubbing on the case back


 Cheers, I wasn't too sure on it. Think it's abit of a franken!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Not to sure about the case or movement to be honest , I have a 1968 Connie and that is in the C shape case(168.019) with a 751 cal movement , the serial no on yours suggests the movement is from 1967 , so i think you are right about the fraken bit , what are the case numbers out of interest


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

That movement looks uncommonly clean … but I'm by no means a vintage aficionado or expert in Omegas (I just love their looks). Anyone else have a thought on that?


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

andyclient said:


> Not to sure about the case or movement to be honest , I have a 1968 Connie and that is in the C shape case(168.019) with a 751 cal movement , the serial no on yours suggests the movement is from 1967 , so i think you are right about the fraken bit , what are the case numbers out of interest


 Not bought it, I did run it through the omega database and it does seem to be in order with movement,case and dial. I just think the movements going to be a hassle if it's not all correct. I've messaged the seller, he's pretty honest with his listings but I was after a dressy omega as my chronostop doesn't fit the bill.



Chromejob said:


> That movement looks uncommonly clean … but I'm by no means a vintage aficionado or expert in Omegas (I just love their looks). Anyone else have a thought on that?


 You do find a lot that are quite clean I've noticed. As @Thomasr states about the "post for the auto weight" being worn out, doesn't necessarily mean it's in fully working condition.


----------



## Al C (May 26, 2018)

tom said:


> Looking at the pic of the face, I have a gut feeling that something is not quite right!
> 
> Do the case movement and dial match?


 Hi Chaps ....The dial and the 12 marker are exactly the same as my Connie 1968 ...cal 564 ref 168.018

Now I'm no expert by a long way on movements still a novice tbh .Before purchasing I cross referenced on Omega's site and all seemed to match up and tie together as it should have :yes:

Just hope I'm right


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

I've a 1971 Constellation, that has similar batons on the dial with a double one for the 12 marker.


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

personally I like to go and see the watch,, yes I know its not possible in this case, but, is it silly cheap or buy the time its here the same prices as some nearer..

I will happily drive a couple of hours to look at it closely.

I hold my hands up I'm a newby but if under close inspection your not happy leave it..

nice watch if price right


----------

